# Dollar tree make ya hollar



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

very cool idea, Im going to repaint some skulls and add lace to go along with my victorian decs.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dollar tree is dabomb, so many tombstones so little time, and creepy cloth, the rats i cut a hole in the bottom insert led lights super cool


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

UGH! I'm getting impatient waiting for my Dollar Tree's to put the body parts out. Since I'm doing a zombie theme this year, I need many more of them.

On Thursday, a worker told me they were in the back and would be put out later in the day. I waited till this morning, figuring I'd give them time. NOPE!!! Still not out.


----------



## Bloodstained (Jun 16, 2009)

What on earth is a dollar tree that puts body parts out? Or is it a slang for something? Or another meaning? XD It sound fancy!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Bloodstained said:


> What on earth is a dollar tree that puts body parts out? Or is it a slang for something? Or another meaning? XD It sound fancy!


They have severed hands and feet props. And usually some kind of organs as well. Like brains and hearts.


----------



## mandythered (Jul 28, 2012)

I LOVE dollar tree, mine only has creepy cloth and a few small nick knacks out so far. I'm really hoping they get some vines in for my Bayou/voodoo theme this year! I love that I will buy stuff from there for $1 and then see the exact same or simimlar items at the 'regular" halloween shop for 10x more. Cracks me up. 
Happy Haunting!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ours had their body parts out this past Tues...keep a look out should be appearing any day


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Bloodstained said:


> What on earth is a dollar tree that puts body parts out? Or is it a slang for something? Or another meaning? XD It sound fancy!


i believe it's a store...lol ( we don't have it over here.....too bad)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

They have them on their website and I think its only 4.95 shipping....Im still waiting for their styro pumpkins. But I don't need 2 dozen (thats how much on the website you have to get)



msgatorslayer said:


> UGH! I'm getting impatient waiting for my Dollar Tree's to put the body parts out. Since I'm doing a zombie theme this year, I need many more of them.
> 
> On Thursday, a worker told me they were in the back and would be put out later in the day. I waited till this morning, figuring I'd give them time. NOPE!!! Still not out.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bloodstained said:


> What on earth is a dollar tree that puts body parts out? Or is it a slang for something? Or another meaning? XD It sound fancy!


My dear friend -  In America you know we have stores to buy EVERYTHING! Dollar Tree, Dollar General, etc. are stores that sell items for only $1. Sometimes 2 or more items for a dollar. A lot of Halloween supplies are found here. Body parts in plastic wrap for zombie haunts & assorted other things to make craft items from. Too gory for me though.... Feel free to ask me anything - I'm new too, but there are a lot of special names for Halloween things!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

and now severed ears and eyes! Are these new?? I don't recall seeing them last year.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

the ears are new, i'm going to get some


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

today I saw some crows and skulls, very happy


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

One of my stores FINALLY put their body parts out. YIPPY!!!

I stocked up on hands and feet. Got some fingers and the new ears that I've never seen before. And picked up a sign and a banner.

ETA - Also got a heart, liver, and brain. $15 dollar make me hollar!!! What a bargain.


----------



## juliaghoulia (Aug 4, 2012)

My store had body parts out today too! Plus crows, skulls, black flowers, some meshy ripped fabric and a bunch of different crime scene type streamers. Also some cutesy type knicknacks that aren't my style but were def nice for $1


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll have to make a stop there soon. I really liked what they had last year, this was one of my favorite items they were selling (which I did buy)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ours didn't have that one  they do have new headstones, the fingers look a little better made. bought bloody cheese cloth  i love halloween


----------



## jmcdow (Aug 22, 2012)

Dollar Tree is a store that sells everything for exactly one dollar. They are located throughout the continental United States and Canada and have a wide variety of products including holiday supplies, household items, school supplies, etc., (even groceries).


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Still waiting on body parts... but they do have changing portraits out, which I love!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

S_Toast said:


> Still waiting on body parts... but they do have changing portraits out, which I love!


Yes, four or five different kinds. I bought a couple.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been back three times already. Filled the cart up with goodies. No body parts for me ~ but love LOVE the rats, bats, tombstones, creepy cloth! HOLLA!!


----------



## jl0630 (Sep 10, 2012)

After reading this thread I sent my husband over there today after work....I got plates, cups, napkins, spider webs, and 2 tablecloths. I had been looking at other stores online and I am so glad I found this thread! Saved me a bunch of money!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Welcome to the boards jl! Lots of good stuff at DT!!


----------

